# 5x recovery wont restore backups



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

any one else having this issue? it makes backups ok, but wont restore them freezes on white htc screen
It seems to be the ext4 not supported
i will also add that backups made on 5x recoveries will restore on 4x as long as its not from a ext4.
i hope that makes some kinda sense to somebody but these are the facts.
So it seems that the ext4 is just not supported on the 5x recovery. I just hope they are working on it and are aware of it


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea I think everybody is. Just use older recovery at bottom of Tom manager. Sucks


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> any one else having this issue? it makes backups ok, but wont restore them freezes on white htc screen


Yup, I have this issue. Had to wipe and reinstall a rom from scratch, rather than a nandroid...grrrrr....


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

are you guys trying to restore a nandroid made with the old version? i remeber back when i had my OG droid, i couldn't restore and older backup, but i could restore a backup that i made with the newer version.

i haven't tried a restore yet, but hopefully the one i just made yesterday will work OK.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

it wont lol dont do it on 5x


----------



## LittleLebowski (Sep 2, 2011)

I can confirm this.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

It will restore backups if you make them, and restore from within CWM. There is an incompatibility with ROM manager now.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

cam30era said:


> It will restore backups if you make them, and restore from within CWM. There is an incompatibility with ROM manager now.


ummm i dont think so lol not for me anyway


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

cam30era said:


> It will restore backups if you make them, and restore from within CWM. There is an incompatibility with ROM manager now.


Nope, won't do it within CWM either. I rolled back to 4x for now.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

"Quantify said:


> Nope, won't do it within CWM either. I rolled back to 4x for now.


5.0.1.0 will create and restore backups for me.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

cam30era said:


> 5.0.1.0 will create and restore backups for me.


5.0.1.0 created the back up fine...restoring it...not so much. Is there a way to get a rolled back version..and will said rolled back version restore a back up made with 5.0.1.0?

Phone wont even boot now...stuck at HTC splash screen....I can get back into recover via Hboot but doesn't do me much good if i can't restore....suggestions?

Edit: wiping everything and will try to reinstall the rom from scratch....grrrrrr.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

You can download an older version of cwm from this thread and flash from hboot after renaming to PG051IMG.zip
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179386


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

cam30era said:


> You can download an older version of cement from this thread and flash from hboot after renaming to PF051IMG.zip
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179386


Worked like a charm, thanks!

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

mrreed2u said:


> any one else having this issue? it makes backups ok, but wont restore them freezes on white htc screen


It seems to be the ext4 not supported
i will also add that backups made on 5x recoveries will restore on 4x as long as its not from a ext4.
i hope that makes some kinda sense to somebody but these are the facts.
So it seems that the ext4 is just not supported on the 5x recovery. I just hope they are working on it and are aware of it


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Backups and restores worked as usual for me.
For those having problems do you have the option checked to erase current recovery before flashing the new recovery?


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

TWRP is working fine.... Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes the last version fixed the mounting issue 5.0.2.1 is what you want!
Thanks Koush


----------

